# RIP Bob Bremer



## Stickgrappler (Oct 16, 2012)

ugh, another original Bruce Lee student passes away, he was 80 and fighting an illness.   

My sincerest condolences to his family, friends, colleagues and students.

RIP Bremer sifu



Copied and pasted bio from http://www.jkdwednite.com/Bob.htm


Quote:

Bob Bremer began training in the martial arts with his children at Ed Parker's Kenpo school in Pasadena, California. After practicing Kenpo for about two years he saw Bruce Lee demonstrate Jeet Kune Do and immediately enrolled at Bruce's school in Los Angeles. Bob had the second most lessons with Bruce Lee at the Chinatown school and was fortunate enough to train with Bruce at this home on Sundays. He was also a part of the original "backyard" class taught by Dan Inosanto when Bruce Lee closed the Chinatown school and left for Hong Kong. After retiring as a crane operator Bob began attending Tim Tackett's Wednesday night classes and forever changed the Wednesday Night Group's expression of Jeet Kune Do.

Linda Lee Cadwell had this to say about Bob Bremer: 

_Quote:

"In the 40-plus years that I have known Bob, his legendary status among JKD practitioners is well-deserved. To my knowledge, Bob has always strived to pass on only the techniques and aspects of Bruce Lee that he himself experienced without branching out, elaborating, embroidering on or interpreting anything beyond Bruce's teaching. I respect Bob's approach to teaching jeet kune do, for Bruce had much to offer that did not require updating, revising or adapting. With Bob Bremer, you get the real deal". 


_


----------



## James Kovacich (Oct 16, 2012)

.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnisador (Oct 17, 2012)

.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 20, 2012)

.


----------



## seasoned (Oct 20, 2012)

.


----------

